# Troy Bilt Pony won't start, just turns over!



## krisr2005 (Jul 28, 2012)

Howdy All,

So I finally got my Troy Bilt Pony to start after fine tuning the valve clearance. I started it up and got to mowing. I made about 6 passes around my yard (Probably 15 minutes worth of mowing) and the motor started acting bogged down, as if it was being overwhelmed. At first I thought I hit a thick part of grass and had the deck too low. I continually mowed until it eventually sounded bogged down all the time. As I was about to stop and check the deck I hit a small root in the yard and the engine died.

Now I can't get anything at all to happen with the engine. It will turn over as if the spark plug was removed. I thought it was a fuel problem, so I checked the fuel filter and it was clean and had good flow. I checked the carb (eventually got a replacement from a friend) and nothing. If I remove the spark plug, there is no gas entering the cylinder, it's just air. No fuel mist at all. I'm not sure what to check next. Any thoughts?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id say check the flywheel key - theyre designed to break if the motor encounters a jolt ( to prevent motor damage).

Youll have to remove the flywheel shroud, and the flywheel retaining nut - the key is visible- if the key snapped and spun the flywheel, you can pull the flywheel and replace the key ( theyre pretty inexpensive) .


----------



## krisr2005 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think you're right, but I encountered another larger problem as well. I took the valve cover off and the rocker arm on the bottom valve (intake?) was loose and the push rod was broken in half. I was able to fish both pieces out, so I know for certain that I need a push rod.

What other things do I need to do other than replace the push rod to get this mower back up and running?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id check the other push rod and make sure its not bent - if it is, itll need replacing as well .

I had a 12HP teccy OHV motor on a dyanamark - the rockers were just hanging in the breeze, luckily the pushrods were still good - after adjusting them per specs, a few days later i checked em and they were loose again- i ended up making a set of lock nuts to keep em where i set them. 

Id almost say while its apart to pull the head off and check the valves to be sure nothing else is wrong inside - also check for head warpage ( either set on a flat surface or use a metal ruler/ level) - cost of a head gasket is worth a whole lot of issues after its all back together.


----------

